# K9 Issue



## DaveShooter (Jun 1, 2007)

Took out my new K9 this week to finish break-in of 200 plus rounds.
Pistol was flawless as far as accuracy and function. The only problem I had after a session of firing this pistol was the front sight slide slides with finger -pressure side to side in the slides dovetail. I was shocked because this pistol had just shot-out the center of target at 7 to 15 yards. Took the gun over to a friends house whom is a master machinst & gun-smith he took the front sight out of dovetail and peened the edges front and back of sight put it back in dovetail took pistol back out today no movement or issues at all. I was a happy camper because I love this gun.
DaveShooter


----------



## wproctwproct (Mar 5, 2008)

Glad to hear you got the sight issue taken care of. I'm just blown away as to how easy my K9 is to shoot well. It's just scary accurate for a small pistol.


----------



## DaveShooter (Jun 1, 2007)

wproctwproct said:


> Glad to hear you got the sight issue taken care of. I'm just blown away as to how easy my K9 is to shoot well. It's just scary accurate for a small pistol.


 man you are so right about how this small pistol can sure shoot tha is why I was so upset when my groups started to go all over the place do to front sight issue. i have fired this pistol 2 more outings at the gun club seems okay . Now if I can shake off the sight blues and start to shoot like I was before.
DaveShooter


----------

